# Keo 2 Max VS Keo 2 Max Carbon



## aluminum

so im comparing both the keo 2 max and keo 2 max carbon and the only difference i can find is that the keo 2 max carbon is 8 grams lighter and has an injected carbon fiber body compared to just a composite body in the keo 2 max. is the upgrade to the keo 2 max carbon worth it?


----------



## Weav

I compared the two a few months back, went with the Keo 2 Max because I don't need flashy carbon under my toes where nobody even sees it and if I need to release 8 grams I can do that with some pre-ride flatulence. Unless you want your mates at the post ride hangout telling you how cool your pedals look, forgo the carbon.


----------



## ilovecycling

The only difference is a few grams per pedal. I have had no problems with my Keo 2 Max.


----------



## toofat

To keep things in perspective my wrist watch, nothing special, weights 50g if i took that off and used the non carbon pedals, 42 grams in front. the mobile phone is 150 grams must check weight weenies and see what they do for phone coverage


----------



## banosser

I too was wondering this.. now I don't have to look it up for my self.. thanks


----------

